# Honest opinion about Strandberg BODEN OS8



## rocky0 (Mar 10, 2017)

What's the verdict for the production line models? I've read tons of praise and a few negative reviews about them. Apparently there is some QC problems when it comes to intonation and stuff. But can a 1,5 - 2k guitar be THAT bad as some people say? Of course they have this cool return policy so I could try it out a good bit and return if it ends up being .....

How are they soundwise? I play mostly metal stuff but I also like to play some good clean tones. Guess the EMG's they come with are pretty good for both worlds...? 

I already contacted strandberg guitars via FB and they told be they'll have soon more of those boden OS8's in stock for purchase.

Or should I rather get a Skervesen instead?


----------



## Clebby (Mar 10, 2017)

Interested to hear this too.


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm surprised there's another OS line batch between now and the 2017 line release-date. I mean, it makes sense that they need stock to sell, but all of their advertising has been about how the soon-to-be-released line makes the old one look like a puddle of puke.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 10, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> I'm surprised there's another OS line batch between now and the 2017 line release-date. I mean, it makes sense that they need stock to sell, but all of their advertising has been about how the soon-to-be-released line makes the old one look like a puddle of puke.



Yeah that's what I thought too. I haven't looked in depth of the new 2017 line-up. Are they gonna be significantly better than the basic Boden OS line? Should I maybe get one of those?

I just need to hear some brutally honest opinions if I'd be better of with a semicustom Skervesen guitar. The buildtime is my main problem 'cos I cannot wait to get my hands on a new guitar, haha. And on the paper Strandbergs might be a good choice for me.


----------



## angl2k (Mar 10, 2017)

2k for a made in Indonesia/China/Korea guitar.. no thanks. To quote MSUspartans777



MSUspartans777 said:


> I posted this in the other strandberg thread...
> 
> *Prices and preorders for the other models are up on their website*
> Classic - Made in China - $1295
> ...



I'd save up for a Skervesen


----------



## laxu (Mar 10, 2017)

Had a purple limited edition model, sent it back for a number of reasons:


Fret leveling issues, was impossible to get low action
Felt the Endurneck was too thick at the first few frets
Didn't like the pickup choices, felt the Lace pickups I got were a bit too low gain for my tastes
Very lacklustre quilt top on my Limited Edition model
Neck heel got in the way. I generally don't mind most neck heels but on this one it extends far enough up the neck to be noticeable. For an otherwise very ergonomic guitars this was a minus especially coming from my Kiesel AM7 which has the best bolt-on heel I've ever tried.
Tuners were very stiff to turn and I had to use an allen key to tune
Minor cosmetic issues: Chip on the fretboard near the nut, tiny bit of finish flaking off the bridge pieces
Ash body. I like how they look but to me they just don't sound that great. Always missing something in the midrange. I've sold all ash bodied guitars I've owned and now avoid it as a body material.

For the record Strandberg customer service was really friendly and accommodating and would have helped me get a guitar that matched the quality I expected. So I have no doubts you can get a perfect guitar from them and this was a QA fluke. However, the ash body, Lace pickups and the ergonomic issues made me decide to instead just get a refund. Return process from Finland to Sweden was very easy. I would consider Strandberg again if they bring back some of the more interesting colors. I don't care for the natural/black/red options they currently have. The purple and blue ones looked really nice to me.

I ordered a Skervesen Shoggie 8 after that and will hopefully get it in a few months. It did end up costing me about 1000 euros more (plus the waiting time) but I got the specs I wanted and am eager to see how it stacks up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 10, 2017)

had 2 OS8s (a regular one and a teal limited edition).
I like the scale length and the fan size.
Really liked the lace pickups in the limited edition 
hated the emg 808xs in the other one. 
Both had aesthetic issues (lackluster tops, finish problems around the control cavity). 
The limited edition had a really pathetic quilted top considering it costs more than a standard OS model.
I find the neck uncomfortable personally. 
The strap pin location causes it to dig into my chest. 
Poor setup/string buzz on the limited edition (I fixed it, but it's still annoying considering these were being set up in California).

Most of my complaints were about aesthetics (which if that's not super important to you, go find an older OS8). Relatively solid guitars but I don't think they're worth the price considering the vast competition around that range. If you're dead set on a strandberg I'd wait for the newer models to come out since they've got better electronics and maple tops.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 14, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> had 2 OS8s (a regular one and a teal limited edition).
> I like the scale length and the fan size.
> Really liked the lace pickups in the limited edition
> hated the emg 808xs in the other one.
> ...



Do you think that the Lace pickups have enough oomph and punch for metal kind of stuff? I'm kind of sick of EMG's but from what I've heard the Lace's sound pretty thin and the EMG's deliver at least on the metal side of things. Heard also that the EMG's on the Boden's suit for other genres good too. 

They are going through some QC stuff right now and the Boden OS's will be soon at their page again!


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 15, 2017)

Now I've got a great option to get a Mayones "cheap" from our local retailer. http://www.soundtools.fi/verkkokaup...itarat/mayones-setius-7-gtm-mark-holcomb-info This one for example roughly 2800&#8364; instead of the normal 3790&#8364; price. Which is roughly around 4023USD. Is it a good deal? I'm in Europe so there is no USA pricing here when it comes to Mayo's.

But still the aesthetics of Boden and possibility of it being extra comfortable to play is extratempting! But the quality of the Mayos might be miles ahead especially if I end up getting a 2-3k one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2017)

rocky0 said:


> Do you think that the Lace pickups have enough oomph and punch for metal kind of stuff? I'm kind of sick of EMG's but from what I've heard the Lace's sound pretty thin and the EMG's deliver at least on the metal side of things. Heard also that the EMG's on the Boden's suit for other genres good too.
> 
> They are going through some QC stuff right now and the Boden OS's will be soon at their page again!



The Lace were great for metal imo. They can take gain like no other pickup and still stay clear. They also had some of the best cleans out of any pickup I've tried. Easily the clearest pickup I've used besides the kiesel Lithium and Duncan Omega.
If you're interested I've got a bunch of clips up on my soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/sets/strandberg-os8le-lace-x-bars-demo


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 15, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The Lace were great for metal imo. They can take gain like no other pickup and still stay clear. They also had some of the best cleans out of any pickup I've tried. Easily the clearest pickup I've used besides the kiesel Lithium and Duncan Omega.
> If you're interested I've got a bunch of clips up on my soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/sets/strandberg-os8le-lace-x-bars-demo



Surprised how good they sound. I like that the pickups stay clear even with the low notes. Probably good note separation for big chords too?


----------



## oracles (Mar 15, 2017)

Personally, I've been let down by every Strandberg I've touched, and at this point you couldn't convince me to buy one unless there's definitive improvements on overall quality and QC. For what the boden is vs the price you pay for it, I don't see the value unless you HAVE to have a headless/endurneck, because that's really what you're paying for. The Washberg I had was an overall poor instrument, and definitively not worth what I paid for it. 

I'd take the above linked Mayones over the Strandberg instantly. 

OP, if you're prepared to spend that level of cash, there's great options around you that represent better value than anything the Boden line, or any Strandberg for that matter are going to give you. RAN, Mayones, Aristides, Carillion are all better quality options at or around the same price point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2017)

rocky0 said:


> Surprised how good they sound. I like that the pickups stay clear even with the low notes. Probably good note separation for big chords too?



yep. the track hevydevy is done on the 5,6,7th and 8th strings only. It's a really good example of how the x-bars work for chords using the lower strings (which most pickups I've tried suck at). if you compare it with my c-pig/m8 clips they don't sound nearly as clear.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 15, 2017)

oracles said:


> Personally, I've been let down by every Strandberg I've touched, and at this point you couldn't convince me to buy one unless there's definitive improvements on overall quality and QC. For what the boden is vs the price you pay for it, I don't see the value unless you HAVE to have a headless/endurneck, because that's really what you're paying for. The Washberg I had was an overall poor instrument, and definitively not worth what I paid for it.
> 
> I'd take the above linked Mayones over the Strandberg instantly.
> 
> OP, if you're prepared to spend that level of cash, there's great options around you that represent better value than anything the Boden line, or any Strandberg for that matter are going to give you. RAN, Mayones, Aristides, Carillion are all better quality options at or around the same price point.



I see. Some say it is like the perfect guitar etc. But I doubt it quite a lot. I REALLY like the looks of a Strandy. Also the weight factor is a big plus for me. But if it has QC flaws as much as people say it makes me rethink if I really want it. Maybe i should get it and test it out since they offer this two week return policy.

The Mayones guitars on the other hand were freaking perfect. Also I loved the feel of a prestige Ibanez too I tested a few weeks ago. The prestige ibanez i tried out was something around 1300 and it was silky smooth to play.


----------



## oracles (Mar 15, 2017)

rocky0 said:


> I see. Some say it is like the perfect guitar etc. But I doubt it quite a lot. I REALLY like the looks of a Strandy. Also the weight factor is a big plus for me. But if it has QC flaws as much as people say it makes me rethink if I really want it. Maybe i should get it and test it out since they offer this two week return policy.
> 
> The Mayones guitars on the other hand were freaking perfect. Also I loved the feel of a prestige Ibanez too I tested a few weeks ago. The prestige ibanez i tried out was something around 1300 and it was silky smooth to play.



They aren't perfect, not by a mile. It's important to remember that the factory producing the Boden series also produces most other brands top tier import models, like the LTD 1000s for example. Granted, the factory can do and does do a great job, they do produce some great quality instruments. Are they perfect? No, but for what those models sell for, that's acceptable. For what a new Boden sells for, it's absolutely not acceptable. 

If you liked the Prestige you played and the Mayones builds, I think those are considerably better options.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 16, 2017)

oracles said:


> They aren't perfect, not by a mile. It's important to remember that the factory producing the Boden series also produces most other brands top tier import models, like the LTD 1000s for example. Granted, the factory can do and does do a great job, they do produce some great quality instruments. Are they perfect? No, but for what those models sell for, that's acceptable. For what a new Boden sells for, it's absolutely not acceptable.
> 
> If you liked the Prestige you played and the Mayones builds, I think those are considerably better options.



Yeah, good to hear some input from a guy who has actually had Bodens. 

Yeah, I guess the QC and everything for Mayones is top notch in every way possible. And I never can go wrong with Ibanez Prestige.


----------



## NikolajBak (Mar 16, 2017)

I own a Boden OS. My guitar has and had some flaws.
My guitar has IMO a great top, but again I havn't seen the bad ones. And no sharp edges what so ever. 

The flaws on my Boden OS 8 were on the neck. There were a little roughness in the finish in one place and a very small lump that caught your thump.
Ola was very nice and offeret to fix it. I ended up doing it my self with some guidance from Ola.
I could just have returned it, but I didn't want the hassle. And besides it was two small spots.





[/url][/IMG]

The verdict: I love this guitar. It plays great and the endurneck is very comfortable, especially when considering it's an 8.
Is it worth the money? Well it depends.
If you compare it to an ibanez prestige, no. 
If you compare it to other ergonomic guitars or guitars with a very special design, yes. 

You pay for all the special features, so if you don't need those, I would go for an Ibanez Prestige. For me it was a deal breaker. I have back problems so the low weight was really appealing.

If you are dead set on getting a completely flawless guitar, I would go for the boden J line or the custom line. (Or whatever its called)


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 16, 2017)

NikolajBak said:


> I own a Boden OS. My guitar has and had some flaws.
> My guitar has IMO a great top, but again I havn't seen the bad ones. And no sharp edges what so ever.
> 
> The flaws on my Boden OS 8 were on the neck. There were a little roughness in the finish in one place and a very small lump that caught your thump.
> ...



Thanks for your reply. I don't need a flawless guitar but i need it to feel great in my hands. Especially when paying a good amount of money for it. The prestige Ibanez i tried was the best guitar I've ever played. It may even top the Mayones I tried out the other day. 

I came across finding an used RG2228 with Lundgren neck & bridge pups. He is asking 850 (around 910usd). Some of the paint has chipped off at one spot of the body. Otherwise seems to be in good shape. Is it a good deal?


----------



## NikolajBak (Mar 16, 2017)

rocky0 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I don't need a flawless guitar but i need it to feel great in my hands. Especially when paying a good amount of money for it. The prestige Ibanez i tried was the best guitar I've ever played. It may even top the Mayones I tried out the other day.
> 
> I came across finding an used RG2228 with Lundgren neck & bridge pups. He is asking 850 (around 910usd). Some of the paint has chipped off at one spot of the body. Otherwise seems to be in good shape. Is it a good deal?



That seems like a great deal. If the guitar is otherwise in good shape.
The Strandberg certainly feels less bulky to me, than the 8-string ibanez guitars I've tried. But a prestige 8 is probably also a really great instrument.
I guess there is always a risk of QC issues, but I agree, that it seems like the OS line has more issues than other brands (but again, which brand is a fair comparison? Maybe Ormsby GTR production models?). Its hard to get all the features and good QC in that price range apparently. I bought mine before the J line came out. I would probably have bought one of those to day. Never the less, I have never played an 8-string that played like a 6-string before I got my strandberg. Even the neck of my 7-string ibby seems very fat and difficult compared to the endurneck + fanned frets.
A great neck shape really is subjective.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 16, 2017)

NikolajBak said:


> That seems like a great deal. If the guitar is otherwise in good shape.
> The Strandberg certainly feels less bulky to me, than the 8-string ibanez guitars I've tried. But a prestige 8 is probably also a really great instrument.
> I guess there is always a risk of QC issues, but I agree, that it seems like the OS line has more issues than other brands (but again, which brand is a fair comparison? Maybe Ormsby GTR production models?). Its hard to get all the features and good QC in that price range apparently. I bought mine before the J line came out. I would probably have bought one of those to day. Never the less, I have never played an 8-string that played like a 6-string before I got my strandberg. Even the neck of my 7-string ibby seems very fat and difficult compared to the endurneck + fanned frets.
> A great neck shape really is subjective.



Yeah man. Some say they have zero QC issues with Boden OS's and some say there is a ton. Guess it depends on your luck. Heard that the guys from Strandy are more than helpful to sort those things out though. 

Yeah the previous Ibanez 8-string I had was a bit too bulky for me. Maybe it isn't the case with a prestige model though. Boden OS probably would probably be a pretty good fit since I have small hands. What to do... I guess I'll wait a bit and see at what price they offer the upcoming Boden OS's. I could always get it sold or return it with the two week policy. But let's see the prices first since they're gonna update 'em.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 16, 2017)

I have had an OS8 and I now have an OS7. I got the OS8 and did not like the Laces at all. Plus they seemed to be a bit microphonic. I emailed CS and got a reply from Ola himself to diagnose the problem. He agreed the pickups seemed microphonic. In the end I decided to go with the OS7 with EMG's instead. It was a totally simple exchange. I was immediately sent a call tag and was sent the replacement as soon as they received the other guitar back. Ed Yoon even took the time to pick me out a great top and send photos before shipping. I liked the OS8 other than the pickups and want to get another strandy 8. I absolutely adore the OS7. Neither of them were absolutely flawless, but what guitar is. I have had many guitars in the price range and the OS is right there quality wise IMO, regardless of country of manufacture. Their return policy is legit and totally hassle free. If you want one take the chance. You can't lose.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 16, 2017)

yellowv said:


> I have had an OS8 and I now have an OS7. I got the OS8 and did not like the Laces at all. Plus they seemed to be a bit microphonic. I emailed CS and got a reply from Ola himself to diagnose the problem. He agreed the pickups seemed microphonic. In the end I decided to go with the OS7 with EMG's instead. It was a totally simple exchange. I was immediately sent a call tag and was sent the replacement as soon as they received the other guitar back. Ed Yoon even took the time to pick me out a great top and send photos before shipping. I liked the OS8 other than the pickups and want to get another strandy 8. I absolutely adore the OS7. Neither of them were absolutely flawless, but what guitar is. I have had many guitars in the price range and the OS is right there quality wise IMO, regardless of country of manufacture. Their return policy is legit and totally hassle free. If you want one take the chance. You can't lose.



Thanks for the answer. Sounds like that their customerservice is top notch and really easy. Really cool by their part that they took their time to choose a great looking guitar for you.

I definitely will take the EMGs rather than Laces which might be good but I need a good heat of a pickup. Although EMG is usually kinda onetrick pony but apparently this aren't since I've heard great jazz tones coming out of them.

Maybe i should just bite the bullet and order a strandy then see if I like it enough to keep it


----------



## Bearilla (Mar 16, 2017)

Apples and oranges are being thrown around this thread 

You are comparing a 4023USD Mayones to a sub $2k Strandberg..... Maybe you shouldn't be looking at the OS line if you are able to spend the extra money (referring to the $3001.32 sale price of the Mayones). Not saying there is anything wrong with the OS line but you are putting Strandberg at a disadvantage from the start. When comparing two reputable brands (in most cases) you do get what you pay for.

Then there was a dash of Ibanez prestige tossed in there. Seems like you are all over the place with what you want.

I went with an OS7 that I had issues with but it was replaced quickly with a Boden Original prototype that was manufactured at WMI. The guitar I have now is great. It came with the Lace x bars and I feel they are MUCH better than the EMG 707x's that came in the Boden OS 7 I had. I don't feel the Endurneck has become crucial in my playing but I do enjoy it. The ergonomics of the body also make it great to play in a classical position while seated. If you are on the fence about Stranberg you could always get it, see if you like it and send it back if you don't.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bearilla said:


> Apples and oranges are being thrown around this thread
> 
> You are comparing a 4023USD Mayones to a sub $2k Strandberg..... Maybe you shouldn't be looking at the OS line if you are able to spend the extra money (referring to the $3001.32 sale price of the Mayones). Not saying there is anything wrong with the OS line but you are putting Strandberg at a disadvantage from the start. When comparing two reputable brands (in most cases) you do get what you pay for.
> 
> ...



Haha, so true. I kind of want to get all of them, but don't have that kind of money lying around of course.  I'm still on the edge that if I REALLY want to spend around 3-4k to a guitar even as great it would be. Probably a 1000-1500 Ibanez Prestige would be the best fit for me. I'd save money for different stuff and still get a top notch guitar. 

My GAS is horribly all over the place.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 16, 2017)

EMG vs Lace is purely preference. Clean the Lace's were fantastic. Everything else sounded strange to me. I think the EMG X series cover a lot of ground, although I swapped mine for the 57/66 set which I love.


----------

